# Is there any f/w update on AF in 120FPS?



## Sajjan Reshami (Jun 9, 2019)

I was looking forward to buy canon EOS R but I found that 120 fps has no AF, So its hold me back.. Is there any possibility to get firmware update to enable AF on 120 fps?


----------



## alexmatthewfilm (Jun 10, 2019)

Possibly, but it's very unlikely. Especially considering it's 720p. Not a lot of people use the 120fps from the R, but it is a high bitrate and actually looks decent upscaled to 1080p. If they did every update it with AF I would probably use it more.


----------



## Sajjan Reshami (Jun 10, 2019)

alexmatthewfilm said:


> Possibly, but it's very unlikely. Especially considering it's 720p. Not a lot of people use the 120fps from the R, but it is a high bitrate and actually looks decent upscaled to 1080p. If they did every update it with AF I would probably use it more.


Exactly, I like the quality of images it produce even in 720P 120 fps that is totally usable to upscale in 1080P. I just wish that they update AF in that mode


----------

